# Other Marques track meet-Sat 30th October Bedford Autodrome



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've booked a place at Bedford Autodrome on Saturday the 30th of October.

I've not been to Bedford before, but it looks like a great track - and safe too. It's purpose built for cars, and has a very smooth tarmac surface.

www.bedfordautodrome.com

The event on the 30th is mainly Porsche, but is open to all. As well as the Porkers, there will be an S3, 205, M3, elise, RX8, Radical, and a Monaro taking part. I think that Sundeep and Beves are attending too.

http://fastrakdays.com/site/eview.php?e=20

It's an all day event, and there are 8 places left (@Â£199) so it would be great to meet some 'other marque' refugees there (or V8'ers) and have some fun.

Be there, or B [] :wink:

Paul.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Yep, I'll be there


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

PaulS said:


> I think that Sundeep and Beves are attending too.


you think!.... cheeky.. where do you think the idea came from ! 

great work..... should be a good day... 

unless it rains ! then the tail happy old-timer will keep my busy..i.e. wont be able to keep up with b3ves ! (mental note - to really get my heating controls to work better by then !)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Oh no.

I must ignore this thread
I must ignore this thread
...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Oh no.
> 
> I must ignore this thread
> I must ignore this thread
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Oh no.
> 
> I must ignore this thread
> I must ignore this thread
> ...


be a good chance to see if the scooby doo shapes up to Stu's cruiser ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> be a good chance to see if the scooby doo shapes up to Stu's cruiser ?


I've booked it 

I'm sure my completely standard 215bhp Impreza will shape up well against a 349bhp Evo VII...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Would you believe I am now doing mental calculations to see where I can get the grand I need to tweak the engine (exhaust/filter/remap).

I wish I had never found this forum :x


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Would you believe I am now doing mental calculations to see where I can get the grand I need to tweak the engine (exhaust/filter/remap).
> 
> I wish I had never found this forum :x


LOL, yeah I know how you feel. It's not as if we even own Audi TT's 

BTW, quite a few of the Lotus mob (me included) are booked through EasyTrack as they had a special deal for the owners club. You can see who is coming through this link http://www.easytrack.co.uk/events/v...tails','scrollbars=yes,width=500,height=400')

Have you managed to persuade Stu to book as well?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bloody house move that weekend, which is a pain, as Bedford ain't that far from here


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

cool! Just booked myself in!

This will be my first trackday, so if you see a blue Elise 135r tottering around, give me a bit of space as you speed past!

Is it possible to get any instruction on the day? Do I need to book this in advance?

There seems to be some tasty machinery going along, should be a great day!

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> cool! Just booked myself in!
> 
> This will be my first trackday, so if you see a blue Elise 135r tottering around, give me a bit of space as you speed past!
> 
> ...


It's normally on offer and you can book it on the day, but best to give them a ring first just to be sure. Whatever the situation there is always a full safety briefing before anyone is allowed out on the track and it's not unusual to do 'ducks and drakes' in smallish groups (shouldn't it be ducks and ducklings? - always wondered that...) before allowing anyone out on their own.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Have you managed to persuade Stu to book as well?


On it!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

At last an "other marques" track meet 



Carlos said:


> Would you believe I am now doing mental calculations to see where I can get the grand I need to tweak the engine (exhaust/filter/remap).
> 
> I wish I had never found this forum :x


lol!

Well I've already done the power upgrade to my car :evil: just need to get some bigger slotted rotors and ebc pads on the front, before the day  :wink:

BTW - I booked through fastrakdays - they seem to be showing a different confirmed bookings list :? (mostly Porkers) so with all the other cars, it should be a great day 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Rob you are not on the list on the fastrak website...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

fast trak have 50 places 
easy track have the other 50..


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Rob you are not on the list on the fastrak website...


No, because I'm going with Easytrack because they offered a discount for SELOC members:



b3ves said:


> BTW, quite a few of the Lotus mob (me included) are booked through EasyTrack as they had a special deal for the owners club. You can see who is coming through this link http://www.easytrack.co.uk/events/v...tails','scrollbars=yes,width=500,height=400')
> I'm number 16


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Are there any spaces left on this?, never been on a track day before so would be a great experience. Anyone have any idea on insurance costs for the day (is it generally a percentage of your premium etc. ?)

Cheers

Matt


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

cplus said:


> Are there any spaces left on this?, never been on a track day before so would be a great experience. Anyone have any idea on insurance costs for the day (is it generally a percentage of your premium etc. ?)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


log on to either of the web links, and see if there are any places left. I think that the Lotus club entry is fully subscribed, but you may be able to enter under the Porsche day (fastrak)

Re insurance - your normal road insurance does not cover you (usually) but you can take out track day insurance through various ins companies


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Almost convinced myself !! there are 2 places left so i better make my mind up soon.

Just one thing, i noticed on one of the sites it states that helmets and full length clothing are required, are these available to hire on the day or is everyone required to bring their own?

The track looks great

Cheers

Matt


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

It looks like there are 100 cars going to this. This sounds a lot. Is it going to be really busy on track, or is the GT circuit big enough to accommodate everyone?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

cplus said:


> Almost convinced myself !! there are 2 places left so i better make my mind up soon.
> 
> Just one thing, i noticed on one of the sites it states that helmets and full length clothing are required, are these available to hire on the day or is everyone required to bring their own?
> 
> ...


Helmets are normally available for hire at something like Â£5-Â£10 plus a deposit

Bring your own clothing


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

just a reminder that there are only a few spots left....

ok Stu ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

BTTT

1 place left with:

http://fastrakdays.com/site/eview.php?e=20


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'll be there too (with a load of VX's).

Be good to catch up with a few people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

see you all there on saturday


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

thorney said:


> Be good to catch up with a few people.


 :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Brilliant day! 

Huge fun, great way to learn about your car, but a bit scary at times too 

Most of the cars were Porkers, along with loads of VX220s, Lotus, Clio172s, a couple of Corvettes, a couple of BMWs, and one or two track day only cars - Golf GTI.

The day started foggy and damp, and I was having problems with traction, even on the straights, so I left my TC on for a while, until I became accustomed to the track and how the car handled.

In the afternoon it dried out and I'd built up enough confidence to switch the TC off full time :twisted: Throughout the day, I had three brown trouser moments in total - one huge fishtailing episode out of a bend - I hope it looked good from behind :wink: - another bit of scary oversteer on a long sweeping bend (with a passenger onboard :roll: ) and an understeering moment when I approached a bend to fast, and too late on the brakes  I thought I was about to start crushing cones and churning the turf up, but I realised what was happening and came off the brakes just in time, in order to get the front end to tuck in. It's a big car, the suspension is a bit soft and it rolls a bit, but I'm pleased with the way it handles and it's a lot of fun. It's quite forgiving, and doesn't do anything unexpected. There were several spin offs - glad I managed to hang on to it, all day :wink:

I couldn't keep up with the Lotuses and VX's around the bends, but I had them on the straights. FWIW - I got 135 mph on the long straight - and - courtesy of my AP/HSV 6pot/4pot brake upgrade (I fitted them yesterday :roll: ) - managed to haul it down for the bends, again and again without any fade whatsoever. Would have had no chance, with the standard brakes.

I had a run around as a passenger in a M3 CSL - awesome car! - and sundeeps 911, and it was nice to meet Beves and Carlos for the first time.

This was only the 3rd time I've done a trackday, and I admit, I'm hooked!

BTW - those Porker boys - bumping in to each other / huge spin-offs, (right infront of the audience) / arguing in the pits :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

what a day...! never had so much fun on a track day.. bedford is by far the best circuit I have ever been on.....  and for Â£199 VFM indeed !

great to catch up with Paul in the Monaro, Rob & Phil in the Elise's, John in the VX and Carlos in his Subaru ! 

foggy start was indifferent.. although with 100 cars on the warm-up laps ! but the selection of cars was impressive & amazing.... 8)

mostly 911's Lotus's & VX220's out of the 100.. but the off Vette ! a Radical and a yellow Carerra GT that sounded amazing.. esp when it flashed passed me on the main straight at one hell of a speed when I was already doing 120mph !! :-*

3.6 miles of fun and I didn't spin it ! was actually quite disappointed I didn't as I was pushing fairly hard (but clearly not enough!) 

The 993 was a match for most cars out there.. the power on the straights helped against the smaller displacement cars and the brakes lasted well.. although next time at bedford I will push it much harder.. as I was quite easy on the brakes..... although has few few tyre pressure issues but the 'old' Continential Sports did a lot better than I expected.. 

although everytime I was back in the pits for the car to cool down, I couldn't wait to get back out again !

with so many cars, early on when learning the track it was busy just trying to out of the way of the very fast GT3 RS's and also trying to stay off the racing line on the cooling down laps got very busy as well.... 8)

some great corners at bedfors esp' the fast left/right chicane after the main straight needs a lot of commitment.. and the two quick 90degree left turns (differing cambers) were by far the best 

all I can say is that a 2005 visit to Bedford is in the diary, as Paul says I am already hooked, far better than two-stroke go-karts !


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

some more pics from..

http://dmalings.fotopic.net/c327096.html

thanks to 'csl'


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

An excellent day despite the early fog. 








Sorry Sundeep that I couldn't take you out. After I saw you I started her up and the fuel light came on. By the time I refueled (there was a 4 car queue), there was only time to go straight out onto the track before the session ended.

Next time...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

no worries we can both do it next time.... 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/IMG_4152a.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/DSCF9254a.JPG


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Had an awesome day at Bedford on Saturday. 8) It was my first track day, and now I am hooked! There was a great mix of cars, and some really quick drivers, but it was never intimidating out on track.

Good to meet up with a few familiar faces. Sundeep, I have been looking at Autotrader wandering whether I can afford to swap my TT for a 911! 
Paul, your Monaro sounded awesome!

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Here are some more photos.

Follow this link and then click on Bedford Gallery.

http://www.sdimaging.co.uk/

I was one of the numerous Blue Elises, RY03 JHJ.

Cheers

Phill.


----------

